# Any current OObling Pro users?



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

1) Does this software support KnK cutters?
2) Does it do rhinestone sprays?
3) Is it Windows 10 compatible?
4) Does it accept EPS files? What format of file does it create?
5) What do you like most about this software? What'a it's biggest shortfall?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
1.OObling Pro software does not support KnK cutters.


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok...interesting. Because when I downloaded the trial version the other day I saw an option for a KnK driver download. I thought, anyway.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

If you already saw an option for a KnK driver download that means it supports that machine


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, well, I can't locate it now so I must have been mistaken. Multiple inquiries sent to a dealer of the software as well as the software maker were never answered. I moved on.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

So what software are you using there?


----------

